# [ebay] 2 Tickets - TV Total Stock Car Crash Challenge 1 Reihe - Ergo Tribüne



## BladeWND (15. September 2011)

*[ebay] 2 Tickets - TV Total Stock Car Crash Challenge 1 Reihe - Ergo Tribüne*

Zwei Tickets TV Total Stock Car Crash          Challenge **1 Reihe / TOP Plätze** 


Ich gebe die Karten nur ab weil zwei          Leute abgesagt haben  
 


Die Sitzplätze sind nebeneinander (Ergo          Tribüne) (Reihe 1 Platz 17 und Reihe 1 Platz 18, dies ist die          Tribüne direkt vor der Bühne für die Musikacts und Siegerehrungen
 


Es handelt sich um Karten von Eventim
 


Der Versand erfolgt kostenlos und          versichert!!



Auktion:

eBay: Neue und gebrauchte Elektronikartikel, Autos, Kleidung, Sammlerst�cke, Sportartikel und mehr � alles zu g�nstigen Preisen


----------



## BladeWND (18. September 2011)

Jetzt ist klar welche Künstler dabei sind:


- Guano Apes
- Red Hot Chili Peppers
- Dick Brave


----------

